# Remember to empty those heavy wheelbarrows.



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sunday I was out cleaning horse corral,goat shed and rabbit cages (It was raining for the past 2-3 days),just finished the goat shed,started my first rabbit cage,bunch of old pellets were left behind and chickens were just crazy for them..jumping all over the wheelbarrow and goats were coming over to see too..sure enough it tipped and landed on a hen and killed her :GAAH: it's always good to flip them over.. :sad: Such a stupid little thing to happen.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Thanks for the heads-up. It's SO easy to think "It won't hurt anything this time"...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh no.... so sorry. Wheelbarrows can be dangerous. Had a couple close calls myself with them tipping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful, I am very sorry.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

So sorry about your little hen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry you lost a chicken..thanks for sharing...sometimes we don't think about those things...


----------

